# Mmm. Yummy



## Nuber Cuber (Oct 9, 2009)

source


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 9, 2009)

Haha, I saw this on "thisiswhyyourefat.com".

I'd eat it though... definitely.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 9, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Haha, I saw this on "thisiswhyyourefat.com".
> 
> I'd eat it though... definitely.



Yea, I know I've seen it somewhere.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 9, 2009)

Hahahaha. Wow.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Haha, I saw this on "thisiswhyyourefat.com".
> 
> I'd eat it though... definitely.


No! Be a cuber and solve it first (somehow)!


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Rofl. That is all


----------



## piemaster (Oct 10, 2009)

The turning is bad. Maybe we should lubricate it with mayonaise...


----------



## (R) (Oct 10, 2009)

piemaster said:


> The turning is bad. Maybe we should lubricate it with mayonaise...


Lol:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 10, 2009)

Does it have parity???


----------



## Logan (Oct 10, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Does it have parity???



No, but it does have salami.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2009)

These jokes are all terrible.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 10, 2009)

nah i think it's even better than a type F. after all if you cant solve it you eat it, and you can't do that with a type F!


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 10, 2009)

LOL those jokes were so corny and amazing I love it. The mayo one was gold lol.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2009)

Fake! I see a ham-ham edge. If they're going to do stuff like this they should at least take the time to scramble it properly!


----------



## vgbjason (Oct 10, 2009)

i could get sub 15 with that puppy


----------



## piemaster (Oct 10, 2009)

It's not a puppy!


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 10, 2009)

HAH
Type F
Type F for Food 
Type Food


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 10, 2009)

People, now is the time to start making decent jokes. Qqwref's was a step in the right direction though.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 10, 2009)

Where are the screws to tighten it?

Every time I try to solve it as it does is pop. =/


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 10, 2009)

These jokes are so cheesy... so is that sandwich!


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 10, 2009)

This is horrifying!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2009)

I am surprised nobody has said this yet but:

if I was going to try to solve this, I would use the sandwich method!


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 10, 2009)

How well does it cut corners?

The best way to solve that BLD is to put it in a BLT.

Man, these jokes pwn.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Lol at the jokes. What kind of stickers would this cube use, hmm..?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 11, 2009)

Potstickers?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I am surprised nobody has said this yet but:
> 
> if I was going to try to solve this, I would use the sandwich method!



Everyone! Stop! I can't help but laugh!


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mayo is No lube
Do what Mats Valks does
KETCHUP LUBE


----------



## Muesli (Oct 11, 2009)

I would have thought Caesar or Ranch dressing would be great for this cube. I wouldn't recommend sanding it or filling it though.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 11, 2009)

This last page sucked besides the sandwhich method one


----------



## Logan (Oct 11, 2009)

Imagine the mods! I would love to have a Cuboctasandwich! or a Hexagonal Dysalamid.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 11, 2009)

Lol my dad showed me this, it looks pretty good actually.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

Logan said:


> Imagine the mods! I would love to have a Cuboctasandwich! or a Hexagonal Dysalamid.



I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes! Now all I need to complete my collection is a Hamstrolabacus


----------



## qqwref (Oct 12, 2009)

I made you a puzzle...

but I eated it.


----------



## Forte (Oct 12, 2009)

Square-1  How long did it take you to realize that there was NO JOKE here?


----------

